# The crap I run into...



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

You mean that's not an appropriate means of support?:laughing:


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

I was confused what the problem is...but I figured it out: They didn't seal the screw holes, so moisture can get in the EMT...and water and electricity dopn't mix! Man, some hack really must have done this!


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

What kind of an idiot would use deck screws on that when drywall screws are so much cheaper?


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Definitely poor workmanship....the screw is not even centered on the pipe.


----------



## Melissa92 (Jul 24, 2014)

bill39 said:


> Definitely poor workmanship....the screw is not even centered on the pipe.


:laughing:

Don't be so hard on the guy, I'm sure he figured if he moved it over to the side maybe he wouldn't hit the wire. 
I'll give him an "A" for effort.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

They should have grounded the screw. Corse threads don't make a good connection. Lol


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Speaking of stuff being ran into, I looked at this job today:


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Melissa92 said:


> couldn't do much but shake my head, run the screws out an slap on some standoff straps.  http://s173.photobucket.com/user/Guanaca_Texana/media/20140729_075157.jpg.html


I was in the basement of an old home where the residential electrician supported the 2 wire cloth NM cable by driving roofing nails into the cable between the conductors. Maybe he is working commercial now.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Humor is the best in times of


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

btharmy said:


> I was in the basement of an old home where the residential electrician supported the 2 wire cloth NM cable by driving roofing nails into the cable between the conductors. Maybe he is working commercial now.


I think somewhere there has to be a book with a picture showing this is how you do it, or this guy you speak of gets around.....I have worked in Washington, Oregon, California, Arizona, Idaho, and Nevada.....Seen his work everywhere!:laughing:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't think the electrician ran the service.


----------



## Melissa92 (Jul 24, 2014)

backstay said:


> I don't think the electrician ran the service.


Had to be the plumber! That kick and 90 into the box is art!:laughing:


----------



## Melissa92 (Jul 24, 2014)

btharmy said:


> I was in the basement of an old home where the residential electrician supported the 2 wire cloth NM cable by driving roofing nails into the cable between the conductors. Maybe he is working commercial now.


 and this must be the helper...



The_Modifier said:


> You mean that's not an appropriate means of support?:laughing:


 lol jp!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Cow said:


> Speaking of stuff being ran into, I looked at this job today:


Looks like a stampede victim. :laughing:


----------



## fisstech (Feb 2, 2013)

not even a pan head. pure hack


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

Cow said:


> Speaking of stuff being ran into, I looked at this job today:


And probaly all still works


----------



## chris.w (Jul 27, 2014)

Melissa92 said:


> couldn't do much but shake my head, run the screws out an slap on some standoff straps.


"That's not what I meant when I said backstab the wire, Jim."


----------



## Expediter (Mar 12, 2014)

Cow said:


> Speaking of stuff being ran into, I looked at this job today:


Be careful, That might have happened when they didn't pay the guy who installed it.:laughing:


----------



## SteveNewSparky (Sep 24, 2014)

I've wanted to take pics of some newbie stuff I've seen but thot " nobody's gonna believe it ... " .I'm flickin EVERYTHING from now on !!!


----------



## ggrumpy (Sep 30, 2014)

Good stuff..


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I have a flash drive I'm filling up with code violations, bad installs, and just stupid crap.
I tell people that I'm going to publish it one day. I call it my "wall of Shame" drive.
I post some here for you to laugh at


----------

